# Mac OS X 10.1 Mail Quits Unexpectedly



## dshopkins (Oct 31, 2001)

I installed Mac OS X about three weeks ago and set up 5 accounts. Everything was working fine until yesterday when I tried to activate mail from my account, the administrator's account I keep getting "Application Mail Unexpectedly Quit". 

Mail work fine in the other accounts. I tried to rename all of the mail boxes in my account and restart mail with the same results.

Does anyone has any suggestions of how I can correct this problem I would appreciate it very much. 

Thanks,

David


----------

